# Webweiterleitungen



## planet_fox (3. Jan. 2010)

wie läuft das mit weiterleitungen in ispconfig ?

sprich wie mache ich eine weiterleitung von blog.horst.de auf horst.de/blog ?


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2010)

Du legst eine neue subdomain blog.horst.de für das web horst.de an und gibst auf dem tab mit den Weiterleitungen /blog/ als Ziel an.


----------



## planet_fox (4. Jan. 2010)

geht nun, aber der Fehler lag wo anders mir ist noch ned ganz klar wozu diese Flags sind bzw was die Unterschiede sind


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2010)

> mir ist noch ned ganz klar wozu diese Flags sind bzw was die Unterschiede sind


Schau mal hier:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html


----------

